# Notebook Lüfter rasselt



## spezialist55 (23. September 2014)

*Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Hallo Leute,


ich habe ein Problem, dass mich nun schon seit einiger Zeit beschäftigt. Seit ein paar Monaten rasselt der Lüfter meines HP Laptops ununterbrochen. Es ist nicht besonders laut, normalerweise höre ich es nur, wenn ich mit dem Kopf ziemlich nah an der Tastatur bin. Es ist bei jeder Lüfterstufe vorhanden und wird lauter wenn der Lüfter schneller dreht. 

Das Notebook wird regelmäßig sogut entstaubt wie es geht, allerdings bleiben Staubreste auf den "Lüfterarmen" zurück. Diese sind nur sehr schwer zu entfernen.


Daher habe ich ein paar Fragen an euch:

1. Was ist das?
2. Ist es schlimm^^?
3. Was kann ich dagegen tun? Muss ich was dagegen tun?


Liebe Grüße und danke für eure Hilfe,

spezialist55


----------



## Goyoma (23. September 2014)

Wie alt ist das Teil?

Kann ein kleiner Lagerschade sein. Nichts dramatisches, sollte es lauter werden meldest du dich wieder


----------



## thoast3 (23. September 2014)

Hatte dieses rasseln auch mal (aber bei mir war's lauter.
Also: Der Lüfter hat einen Lagerschaden. Du kannst ihn weiterverwenden oder dir einen neuen bei eBay kaufen, den alten ausbauen und den neuen rein. Allerdings musst du dafür den Lappi öffnen.
Danach war er wieder leiser, große Auswirkungen auf die Temperaturen hatte's aber nicht.


----------



## spezialist55 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Das Gerät ist 6 Jahre alt, dementsprechend keine Garantie mehr.
Kann das Lager komplett kaputt gehen bzw. der Laptop Schaden nehmen? Was ich mir zur Zeit nämlich überhaupt nicht leisten kann ist ein neues Notebook^^.
Ausbauen + austauschen ist kein Problem und trau ich mir ohne weiteres zu. Die Frage ist nur ob sich das jetzt schon lohnt bzw überhaupt nötig ist wenn es temperaturmäßig nichts bringt...


----------



## metalstore (23. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Ich würde die Temperaturen mal im Auge behalten und drauf achten, ob der Lüfter lauter wird oder im schlimmsten Fall nicht mehr zu hören ist.
Dann ist er mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit hinüber und sollte ausgetauscht werden, da es sonst wohl oder übel auf Hitzetod hinausläuft 
(da bringt der Lüftertausch auf jeden Fall was temperaturmäßig )


----------



## thoast3 (23. September 2014)

Wenn du den Lüfter tauschen müsstest und du ihn eh schon aufgeschraubt hast, könntest du auch grad noch die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen. Das bringt sicher ein paar Grad weniger


----------



## spezialist55 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Habe mir jetzt mal einen neuen gebrauchten bei Ebay für 10 Euro ersteigert. Ich denk da kann ich nicht viel falsch machen und ich hab dann im Endeffekt auch mehr Ruhe. Wenn er dann wirklich abschmieren sollte und es kein gebrauchtes Ersatzteil zu finden, wäre es noch ärgerlicher. Was meint Ihr?

Wärmeleitpaste tauschen ist wesentlich aufwendiger. Der Lüfter kann nämlich alleine ziemlich einfach ausgetauscht werden .



Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## metalstore (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Solange die Temperaturen stimmen, muss man die WLP eigentlich nicht austauschen, aber wenn die Klappen eh schon geöffnet sind, bietet sich das halt an


----------



## spezialist55 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Naja die idle Temperaturen sind so ca. 55-65°C unter Last gehts auch mal auf 85-90 °C hoch. Höchste Lüfterstufe wird nur sehr selten erreicht. Mein Prozessor ist ein Intel T7700. Abstürze oder sowas hatte ich bisher nicht.

Lohnt es sich da die WLP zu tauschen?


----------



## thoast3 (24. September 2014)

Belaste den Laptop mal mit Prime95.
Wenn die Temperaturen an der 100 Grad-Marke kratzen (also ab so ca. 95 Grad), meldest du dich nochmal


----------



## spezialist55 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Hey Leute,

hab jetzt ca. 2 Stunden Prime 95 laufen lassen. Die CPU ging nicht über 90°C, andere Werte (?) allerdings bis 100°C. Die rechte Spalte ist die maximal erreichte Temperatur. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## metalstore (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Was sind das denn für drei Werte? 
Also wie sind die drei Spalten benannt und wozu gehören die einzelnen Temperaturen (die die auf dem Bild sind außer der CPU)


----------



## spezialist55 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Hier nochmal die richtige Grafik.#

Danke


----------



## metalstore (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Also für zwei Stunden Prime95 sind die CPU-Temps ok
Zu den anderen Temperaturen kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich nicht weiß welcher Sensor das ist, aber das mit 100 Grad Celsius ist mir etwas suspekt


----------



## spezialist55 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

In einem HP Forum steht, dass das die Temps der Grafikeinheit sein könnten. Allerdings kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen, weil die Grafikeinheit bei Prime95 ja null Belastung hat?! 

Hier ist der Link dazu:
HP Compaq 8510W/30C5 Motherboard Temperature Zones - HP Support Forum - 1992629


----------



## BusT3r (24. September 2014)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter rasselt*

Passt schon so.
Wenn dein alter Lüfter abschmiert passiert auch nichts dramatisches... der drosselt sich dann und alles wird extrem langsaaaaaaaaaam schlimmstefalls geht er aus. Wenn du an die WLP einfach rannkommst kannst du sie neu machen, aber ich würds eigentlich lassen. Es betseht halt immer die gefahr dabei was Kaputt zu machen.


----------

